# Time to sell or hold?



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a Winchester model 70 xtr sporter, 7mm mag, that I inherited from my Dad.
He had plans to head to Alaska, before his death he put one round through it.

It sits here in my gun safe, and after 15 years I don’t see the point of a perfectly new gun just sitting. It’s not one I would ever use here, anyway. It’s just such a beautiful rifle and then sentimental value too. It’s close to time to part I think.

I hear Winchesters are increasing in value these days. Is there a market for this gun?

Does anyone know?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am sure the value has gone up since your Dad bought it. Winchesters just went through a buying frenzz when they closed their plant. Prices shot up but have leveled off now except for cowboy models.
If you do sell it some day you will regret it. I'll bet on that. I got my Fathers shot gun,my Grandfathers rifle, and my rifle my Uncle bought me. Not for sale.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I am sure the value has gone up since your Dad bought it. Winchesters just went through a buying frenzz when they closed their plant. Prices shot up but have leveled off now except for cowboy models.
> If you do sell it some day you will regret it. I'll bet on that. I got my Fathers shot gun,my Grandfathers rifle, and my rifle my Uncle bought me. Not for sale.


Regret it? Maybe, but I have several others from him I would never sell.
My thought is using the $$ to buy something I will use. Then there would always be "that" connection between the two.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Since it has very little sentimental value, and you are not going to use it, I think I'd sell it... Like you said, get something you will use...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Since it has very little sentimental value, and you are not going to use it, I think I'd sell it... Like you said, get something you will use...


+1 and then thank your pop for giving you the means to get it


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

scooter said:


> +1 and then thank your pop for giving you the means to get it


Oh, I think he knows what I'm thinking. Actually, I think he may be pushing me a bit to get er done. Time will tell.


----------



## dubseven (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd wait till spring if you can. Right now is a crappy time to sell anything.... Holiday bills etc


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Strong Rumor has it that the Model 70's are soon to be re-intorduced.


----------



## aflin (Apr 1, 2008)

sell it!


----------

